# [SOLVED] HELP! Repair a Mac OS X HFS+ Partition table



## macarjan

'm a newbie on this subject........ I hope that someone can give me some advice

I'm having trouble with my IOMEGA 2TB (raid) external HD. 
This HD is normally used with a mac using MacOs X snowleopard but after i connected it with a mac with MacOS X Lion it won't mount on my mac (snowleopard). 
I don't know wether this is the problem or it's just a hardware error....

downloaded testdisk, and got this info:

_Bad Mac Partition, invalid block0 signature
read_part_mac: bad DPME signature_

then i did a quicksearch ( hit enter) and got this;

>P HFS Start:409640 End: 3906588151 Size: 3906178512


Next I opened a new terminal shell and with the command sudo pdisk /dev/rdisk1 and i got this screen:

_Last login: Fri Sep 9 09:43:55 on ttys002
macbookpro2:~ arjan$ sudo pdisk /dev/rdisk1
Password:
pdisk: No valid block 1 on '/dev/rdisk1'
Edit /dev/rdisk1 -
Command (? for help): i
A physical block is 512 bytes: 
A logical block is 512 bytes: 
size of 'device' is 3906850336 blocks (512 byte blocks): 
new size of 'device' is 3906850336 blocks (512 byte blocks)
Command (? for help): pdisk

Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/rdisk1'
#: type name length base ( size )
1: Apple_partition_map Apple 63 @ 1 
2: Apple_Free Extra 3906850272 @ 64 ( 1.8T)

Device block size=512, Number of Blocks=3906850336 (1.8T)
DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0

Bad partition number_

Then i entered command: c and entered this info:

_Command (? for help): c
First block: 409640
Length in blocks: 3906178512
Name of partition: uno
Command (? for help): w
Writing the map destroys what was there before. Is that okay? [n/y]: _


Can i just say Yes?????? OR do i need to ad the partition info i got with the pdisk command:
1: Apple_partition_map Apple 63 @ 1 
2: Apple_Free Extra 3906850272 @ 64 ( 1.8T)

Anyone have an idee???? 

Thanks in advance,

Macarjan


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: HELP! Repair a Mac OS X HFS+ Partition table*

Did it work on the Lion Mac? If so, I'd copy the files from it and then try this. I've not used testdisk to repair a partition before, only to recover files, which was hit and miss. Have you tried running repair disk in Disk Utility?


----------



## macarjan

*Re: HELP! Repair a Mac OS X HFS+ Partition table*

HI sinclair_tm, thanks for the reply, drive isn't visible on windows7, lion, snowleopard or system 9. at the moment i'm making a copy of the drive using terminal command "dd". the i try to rewrite the partition table......

wich me luck


----------



## phlilies9513

*Re: HELP! Repair a Mac OS X HFS+ Partition table*

Hey, guys i got a solution. Use "Stellar Phoenix" It really works!  It worked for me and saved my data.


----------



## macarjan

*Re: HELP! Repair a Mac OS X HFS+ Partition table*

Hi Everybody, stellar phoenix works indeed, but i managed to repair my disk using my first method! its so simple that i couldn't be leave it... it took me 3 min and i had my entire disk back! even stellar phoenix can't do it that quick!

thanks everybody for the advices, and specially Perro Hunter! 
case closed!


----------

